
Twitter’s Stock Dips Below $20 to All-Time Low - whiskers
http://www.wired.com/2016/01/twitters-stock-dips-below-20-to-all-time-low/
======
EvanPlaice
Wired consistently crashes Chrome on mobile. #fail

~~~
DrScump
Maybe that's why it's called "Wired" \-- it doesn't work OTA?

